# Obi-Wan Kenobi: Was zeigt der neu veröffentlichte Trailer?



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Obi-Wan Kenobi: Was zeigt der neu veröffentlichte Trailer?*

					Disney hat einen neuen Trailer zur bald erscheinenden Star-Wars-Miniserie Obi-Wan Kenobi veröffentlicht. Darin ist Obi-Wan zu sehen, der Luke Skywalkers Ziehvater davon versucht zu überzeugen, ihm die Ausbildung des Jungen zu überlassen. Obi-Wan Kenobi startet am 27. Mai auf Disney Plus.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Obi-Wan Kenobi: Was zeigt der neu veröffentlichte Trailer?*


----------



## Struppinator (1. Juni 2022)

Hab die ersten 3 Folgen gesehen. Ich bin so begeistert. Ab der esten Sekunde kam bei mir Star Wars Feeling auf. Wenn das so weiter geht, wird das eine der besten Star Wars Serien. Als Darth Vadar auf der Bildfläche erschien ... zuerst sah man dass ihm die Klamotten angezogen wurden, dann das Panel an der Vorderseite, dann der Helm und zum Schluss das Atmen ... hatte ich schlagartig ne Gänsehaut. So geil. Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Folgen. Insgesamt sollen es 6 Folgen sein.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juni 2022)

Echt jetzt, 3 Folgen? Komisch, ich konnte bisher auf D+ nur die ersten zwei sehen... 
Egal...
Ich fand Boba Fett und Mandolorian nach zwei gesehenen Folgen bisher besser, zumal Teil I nicht unerheblich altes Filmmaterial für den vermuteten Neueinsteiger in die SW Welt beinhaltete.
Hoffe, die Story nimmt da bald etwas Fahrt auf, sonst sind die 6 Folgen ohne Äkschen bald rum.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Irgendwie komme ich mit dem Serien gucken kaum noch hinterher.
Andauernd kommt ne neue.  
Bin noch nicht mal dazu gekommen "The Mandalorian" und "Boba Fett" zu gucken.
"Picard" 2 Staffel auf Prime auch noch nicht.


----------

